

David Pogue trashes the HTC EVO 4G's battery life and video calling feature - aresant
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/17/technology/personaltech/17pogue.html

======
aresant
Original title is "A Bold Phone Fades a Bit in the Details" - copied that link
from Alley Insider . . .

